# looking for wiring diagram for front side mirrors



## nachomex (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello,

i recently purchased some aftermarket side mirrors, im having trouble connecting the side mirrors because the orig side mirrors have 3 wires and the aftermarket side mirror has 4... can anyone help or point me to the right direction?

thanks in advance.


----------



## vader3120 (Nov 12, 2006)

the only thing that i can think of, is getting a haynes or chiltons and looking at the wiring diagrams. And see how it works, chances are that the aftermarket has an extra ground or something weird, i dunno, but you should be able to get it to work with just the three


----------

